# Got last week....



## dygger60 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Came across this beauty last week. Saw the ad offering this jar for sale...didn't see a size listed but saw it had a bare iron pontil...so i bought it and turns out the fellow that owns it lives right down the road..so he delivered it...imagine my surprise when he showed up and pulls out a pint from the box he is carrying...!!!  A PINT!! Pints of this circa are incredibly tough to find.....no cracks....bruises...it is a great jar...nice iron pontil and F A & Co on the base...#968-2 in the Red Book....made me year thus far...LOL...now, just have to find the correct Willoughby stopper for it....or cork...but the Willoughby would look better.*


----------



## coreya (Sep 11, 2018)

Sweet find! only thing better would have been a 1/2 gal cobalt blue


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Who knows.....but this will do for now....

*


----------



## klaatu (Sep 19, 2018)

Very nice jar!


----------

